# Fuel Injector connector melted



## 5hands (Oct 5, 2021)

brother in law borrows tractor. Now needs a new starter,found one after market . Mahindra wanted 1300$$ for new one . Found after market for 220$. Tried starting and engine turned over but would not start sounded as if it was starving for fuel. Found diesel fuel injector connector melted?? Any help is appreciated.. thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning 5hands, welcome to the forum.

You probably had a bad connection (high resistance connection) on your fuel injector. Bad connections drop voltage and produce heat. i would replace the melted connector and clean the others.


----------



## 5hands (Oct 5, 2021)

Thank you for the reply. The fuel shut off solenoid is also implicated and I need to replace that as well. Unfortunately the connector is on a harness replacing the harness is 1000 bucks From Mahindra!, Any ideas for an aftermarket application for the connectorAnd solenoid? The 5010 Mahindra has 3 relays and 7 fuses coming from the main harness. All fuses appear intact and continuity tested?? Any and all comments appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

What model Mahindra?? There are some fuel shutoff solenoids available on the internet for Mahindra tractors, but for specific model numbers. Your problem could also be the relay that supplies power to your shutoff solenoid. With the keyswitch "on", check for 12V at the solenoid to determine if your relay is providing power. Then you can check the solenoid to see if it is functioning.


I would go to an auto parts store to see if they have a pigtail connector that will fit your injectors. If so, you could splice the pigtail onto your existing wire.


----------



## 5hands (Oct 5, 2021)

sixbales said:


> What model Mahindra?? There are some fuel shutoff solenoids available on the internet for Mahindra tractors, but for specific model numbers. Your problem could also be the relay that supplies power to your shutoff solenoid. With the keyswitch "on", check for 12V at the solenoid to determine if your relay is providing power. Then you can check the solenoid to see if it is functioning.
> 
> 
> I would go to an auto parts store to see if they have a pigtail connector that will fit your injectors. If so, you could splice the pigtail onto your existing wire.


Thanks for reply. It is a 5010 gear. I will try to match up as you suggested. Thank you again


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Your other options are Digikey or Dell Electronics and both have online websites and both carry a boatload of connectors.


----------

